# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Camaleón, Chamaeleo chamaeleon.

## frfmfrfm

Compañeros esta semana he pasado unos días en Chipiona, en mis paseos mañaneros por el  CORREDOR VERDE DEL LITORAL COSTA BALLENA-CHIPIONA recorrido habitual que va junto a la costa, han abierto el Centro de Interpretación de la Naturaleza, la instalaciones estaba desde hace tiempo pero según me comenta lo han abierto en el mes de julio.

Cuando llegué un operario del ayuntamiento se había encontrado un camaleón por la calle y lo estaba entregando en el centro, aproveché para hacerle unas fotos.







Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## F. Lázaro

El bicho es precioso  :Smile:

----------


## HUESITO

La verdad es que es un bicho interesante pero lo que no deja de ser sorprendente es las cosas que uno se puede encontrar por la calle...
Gracias tocayo.
Saludos.

----------


## Los terrines

Qué bonito, Francisco, me encantaría poder fotografiar uno de ellos.

Saludos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Subo una foto más donde se puede ver realmente el tamaño del camaleón.



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

